# Show us your Sunsets and Sunrises



## camb66

Lets see some Sunrises and Sunsets on this thread- Lets us know where you took them.

Here are a couple to get started

Sunset in Darwin, The Northern Territory, Australia









Sunrise-Rural New South Wales, Australia


----------



## TGE

I especially like the top shot.

This is my only sunrise/sunset pic ever, and it's taken from Alcatraz island with San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridge in the background.


----------



## moky

here are some sunsets:
steveston docks, richmond BC









stanley park, vancouver BC









richmond bc









iona beach, richmond BC


----------



## MadAmos

Pismo Beach California looking towards Avila Beach.


----------



## TGE

moky said:


>


Love it..



MadAmos said:


> Pismo Beach California looking towards Avila Beach.
> 
> View attachment 755666


Great way to show it doesn't have to be all oranges, reds, and purples. I love this one - gives me a peaceful but sad feeling, like it was a long time ago or a long way away, and I'm the only one there to see it.


----------



## camb66

Another shot of a Darwin Sunset


----------



## camb66

In this day an age of rushing from A to B, its very easy to miss the most simple beautiful moments-love the pics so far, keep them coming.


----------



## Crown and Caliber

TGE said:


> I especially like the top shot.
> 
> This is my only sunrise/sunset pic ever, and it's taken from Alcatraz island with San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridge in the background.
> 
> View attachment 755639


Great content, great presentation... if that's your only, I'd encourage you to do more!


----------



## heebs

Got a couple old scans from the slide film days:

Rocky Mountain Sunset from the foothills: 









Shot this one from the ditch on a nice fall evening: 









Into the digital age... 
Alpine start, sunrise on a glacier: 









And of course, the obligatory watch shot. Took this one with my phone after an evening of bouldering just south of Calgary.


----------



## Megalo Milo

East 37th Street & East River Esplanade. Long Island City to the left, New York's other skyline. To the right, Brooklyn.


----------



## camb66

Megalo Milo said:


> East 37th Street & East River Esplanade. Long Island City to the left, New York's other skyline. To the right, Brooklyn.


Stunning mate!


----------



## asphericalperspective

Sunrise over Lijiang, China in 2009. Moments before having to leave for location/set, I snapped this at the hotel.


----------



## cristitegzes

Sunset in the Gutin Mountains after a day of ski-touring.


----------



## gnuyork

I only have small photos on my server - but these were taken with a 4x5 camera... Both taken from the same spot, the first was actually taken last with a 210 mm lens and the bottom one with a 90mm lens. Film was Fugi Velvia. You can tell the sun sits lower in the sky in the top photo.


----------



## StufflerMike

Tenby/Wales


----------



## J_Hack

Oahu... Kapolei


















Oahu... Hanauma Bay


----------



## camb66

J_Hack said:


> Oahu... Kapolei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oahu... Hanauma Bay


Brilliant!! Had a very nice day swimming with the fish in Hanauma Bay many years ago on my honeymoon.


----------



## Crown and Caliber

cristitegzes said:


> View attachment 762666
> 
> 
> Sunset in the Gutin Mountains after a day of ski-touring.


It tells so much of a story. Brilliant. A tad dark, though.


----------



## Kasanova

Sunrise on Con Dao island, East Sea, Southern Vietnam.


----------



## Kasanova

Sunset on PhuQuoc island, East Sea, Southern Vietnam.


----------



## J_Hack

Same here. This was taken last year when we were on our honeymoon. We are going back this year; actually in 28 days!



camb66 said:


> Brilliant!! Had a very nice day swimming with the fish in Hanauma Bay many years ago on my honeymoon.


----------



## Coolio*

From "up north".


----------



## nimbushopper

Took this on Vanderbuilt Beach in Naples, Florida.


----------



## SynMike

Sunset through the trees behind my house.


----------



## ccm123

Nice photos! I love sunsets!


----------



## Stargazer1

Flew over the Pacific yesterday on my way to Hawaii and caught this sunset...


----------



## Nodelicious




----------



## moky

not a full sunset, but the sun just set a bit to the left of the photo


----------



## Megalo Milo

Driving westbound on the Long Island Expressway. Looking back eastbound at the sunrise.


----------



## Stargazer1

Just finished a week in Waikiki and caught a couple sunset shots. All taken with my iPhone.

This one was from just behind the Ilikai Hotel:










This one was from the observation deck of a sunset dinner cruise:










After we docked, I took a couple more shots. The first with the rear of the boat and the last of Aloha Tower:


----------



## goatscapeable

Headed home a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, no hi res shots, just camera phone.


----------



## camb66




----------



## gnuyork




----------



## Mojo31




----------



## fatehbajwa

Chandigarh , India ....old pics.








































Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Lodi

Gallipoli (southern Italy), shotted with a Samsung Galaxy S2 








__
https://flic.kr/p/8411710204


----------



## gnuyork

View attachment 969424


----------



## O2AFAC67

Leaned out the car window and snapped this while stopped at the intersection of US 290 and US 281 west of Austin and north of San Antonio. Camera was a simple little Kodak "EasyShare". December 14, 2007...


----------



## samael_6978

View attachment 969617

Tough day at work


----------



## Daboryder

i was fiddling around with my phone at the Sunday dog park last week.


----------



## GOJIN

Canberra, Australia!
View attachment 976871


----------



## noelty

Sunset in Santa Monica....

View attachment 977099


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## shameless

View attachment 979504
View attachment 979505
View attachment 979506
View attachment 979508
mostly from where i fish here in north of England [gods country]


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## BA1970

This one was taken somewhere in North America. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscentro

Moon rise?


----------



## J_Hack

Here are 2 more from the North Shore of Oahu...

Shark's Cove...









Pipeline...


----------



## Hobbit712

asphericalperspective said:


> Sunrise over Lijiang, China in 2009. Moments before having to leave for location/set, I snapped this at the hotel.
> View attachment 761592


Stunning! WOW


----------



## CaptLeslie

Sunrise over Mt Reiner! Cheers Jim. :-!


----------



## Muddy250

Yorkshire winter sunrise. 
View attachment 999848


----------



## Taga

Bagan Lalang Beach, Malaysia


----------



## Taga

Bagan Lalang Beach, Malaysia


----------



## Tim Adams

Sunrise, Reno-National Championship Air Races.


----------



## Kasanova

Sunset on Cedar river


----------



## O2AFAC67

Texas Hill Country. Simple Kodak "Easyshare" digital camera, shot from inside car stopped at Hwy 290 and Hwy 281 intersection west of Austin and north of San Antonio...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Simple phone camera shot taken from my driveway in Friendswood, Texas...


----------



## mrhelios

First 4 are from the Hamptons, on Long Island. 




































Next 2 are from Israel, in the desert.


----------



## DokDoom

Above taken in Slough, UK on a footbridge over the Grand Union Canal









Above taken during a 20/20 evening cricket match at The Oval in South London









Above: sunset reflected in an S-Class Mercedes.


----------



## R-H




----------



## Silvertouran

Sunset at the back of my house in Clydebank , Scotland.


----------



## mpreston

RUI Palace Tropical Bay, Negril Jamaica .


----------



## joseph80




----------



## El Cascarrabias

A February sunset at Marco Island with my new SDc.


----------



## kleinbus

From Arctic Circle and it's noon sun at highest point....

[URL="


----------



## Will_f

Well since you asked... A bunch of sunsets near my house. Anchorage Alaska.

View attachment 5278706
View attachment 5278730
View attachment 5278754
View attachment 5278778


Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

This is a sunset, it is the setting sun which illuminates that beautiful full moon. The magenta color you see on the snow is from the setting sun but rather than a sunrise there is a full moon rising above the Chugach Range in this photo. No colored filters or editing were used to produce the effect, this is what the September & October sunsets look like on the full moon evening.



With every passing minute the color hues become more intense until they fade out just as suddenly as they appeared.


----------



## kleinbus

Old photo from Finland, about same latitude as Anchorage...


----------



## chronomeister

WOW...there are some superb sunsets and sunrises on this thread.

Here's a few sunsets from mi casa in El Tunco!


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Really beautiful pictures, everyone!


----------



## ABud21




----------



## Editor




----------



## Sparky16

Not sunrise . . . but moonrise of sort
Total Eclipse Sept 27, 2015


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## vkuong

With an iPhone 4S


----------



## jp17

Sunrise on the river









Sunset across the golf course


----------



## cdf294

Two different evenings in the Society Islands.


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdisplay

Nice, France 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sheepscot river, Edgecomb Maine, October 27th, 2015...


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Sunrise - Mt Everest:


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Dusk at Big Ben & Houses of Parliament. Taken on a 35mm SLR 12 years ago


----------



## zkennedy

Taken sometime this summer with my Samsung Galaxy S6


----------



## wx_073

France, Atlantic Ocean


----------



## blackbolt




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Lake Somerville about 90 miles northwest of Houston August 2013. I used my favorite film camera Nikon F2AS.


----------



## Gunnar_917

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Lake Somerville about 90 miles northwest of Houston August 2013. I used my favorite film camera Nikon F2AS.
> 
> View attachment 5989802


nice photo but I'm liking more that you have and use an F2!!!


----------



## heebs

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Lake Somerville about 90 miles northwest of Houston August 2013. I used my favorite film camera





Gunnar_917 said:


> nice photo but I'm liking more that you have and use an F2!!!


A couple guys after my own heart. 


These still see semi-regular action, along with a pre-WWII Leica, and a couple other relics.


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell

OK Whoever posted that last photo is just showing off... here are mine... I was 16, 29 now 30 in March so these are almost 14 yrs old. Taken with a Chinon CE-5, can't remember what film, I think it was fuji film , nothing special like reala, just reg fujifilm.


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell

That above one was taken from my parents front yard on Spurgeon Creek Rd in Olympia, WA right off the Yelm Highway over looking strawberry fields for as far as the eye can see... I couldn't seem to post more than one photo so here are the rest, the one with the Mt is Mt. Rainier and it's a sunrise one.


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell

This was fujifilm Reala 100 I remember. Front yard again. Both front and backyard overlook spooners strawberry field...


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell

This is sunrise, that is a tractor in the strawberry field they left overnight, too cloudy to see Mt. Rainier, but this is the SAME angle as the Mt shot.


----------



## Michael Jerry Mitchell

PS I wish there was a way to edit a post, I can't find it, probably is but I just wanted to tell you guys, as a child I absolutely loved playing in this strawberry field, I spent the majority of my spare time walking our cocker spaniel back there and playing on the tractors they would leave in the field... good memories.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

***** said:


> A couple guys after my own heart.
> 
> 
> These still see semi-regular action, along with a pre-WWII Leica, and a couple other relics.


Awesome collection! Here's my pair of F2's


----------



## mdwilson

Pismo Beach, CA


----------



## Myman

Moon rise


----------



## 1434

Key West, Florida
Pentax K-30


----------



## 1434

View attachment IMGP6646-Edit-Edit-2.jpg

Cannon Beach, Oregon
Pentax K-30


----------



## 1434

Miami Beach, Florida
Google Nexus5


----------



## yankeexpress

iPhone snapshots


----------



## LeeK74

Siargao, Philippines.


----------



## Will_f




----------



## Myman




----------



## Simey

Taken a few days ago in Dubai.

IMG_6451 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## revlimiter




----------



## revlimiter

Sunset at Ghost Ranch


----------



## lacogil

One of my favorites from my old apartment. Shot with an epson r-d1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yesboardgame

This is so beautiful...thanks for making my day.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

City Park in Bristow, Oklahoma.


----------



## bigdog

Here is a sunset from a recent trip to Nanaimo, Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard

this is very nice photo from bulgaria


----------



## Rainhard

*this is from israel *


----------



## Rainhard

*it s too from israil *


----------



## Rainhard

*and last today (dont want be overlimit) this is NY*


----------



## Rainhard

my daughter


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## joe.hammond.58

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## joe.hammond.58

Waikiki


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## thomasrhee

"Ulleungdo Sunset"


----------



## ABud21

Aruba sunset


----------



## ABud21

Milwaukee Sunrise


----------



## Myman

View attachment IMG_20160108_0004.jpg
View attachment IMG_20160108_0005.jpg


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## beastomaniac

Beautiful pics, I gotta do more landscapes...


----------



## joseph80




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_1543.jpg
View attachment DSC_2183-2.jpg


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## bigdog

This was taken from a vineyard behind my home looking west over Walla Walla.


----------



## chochocho

thanks for sharing photos!


----------



## ÜberUhr




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4839.jpg


----------



## jideta

kellymk6 said:


> where was this taken?


Ala Moana beach park Honolulu Hawaii


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## jerj




----------



## nujabe

weak i cant post any of my shots, i dont have the post count =/ but i have some heat for sure.


----------



## Ulrich

Half of these are in the beach


----------



## Squeezealexio

Jamaican sunrise

Untitled by Chad Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## Squeezealexio

Sunset

urban sunset by Chad Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## jideta

a couple of old ones

View attachment 12742564395_f45be75d70_o.jpg


View attachment 13304369254_d56bae8d48_o.jpg


----------



## jideta

View attachment 13056409744_f303e78ab4_o.jpg


----------



## Rigger73

Will post some up when I get home. Can't upload when offshore due to poor bandwith.


----------



## jerj

Missing the lake.


----------



## SwilsonFL

Sunrise, Clermont, FL


----------



## caps93

Y'all take some amazing photos!! I enjoy looking at them, so please keep them coming!!


----------



## StufflerMike

Shot taken at the Balic Sea - Greiswalder Bodden)


----------



## rockroyalty




----------



## camerasncoffee

san francisco by bHandy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Rigger73

Back home, and on solid ground again.

Taken in Lossiemouth, Scotland a few years ago. Canon 300D with (iirc) Tamron 18-200 lens, and Cokin filters.

No photoshop or any other post-processing.


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_6415.jpg


----------



## Teppo458

Phnom Penh, Cambodia









Bagan, Myanmar









Hong Kong, S.A.R. (P.R.C.)









Dubai, U.A.E.


----------



## yankeexpress

Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


----------



## Jbem

East Vancouver sunset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigger73

North Sea sunset - May 2016

View attachment IMG_1039.jpg


----------



## bbasch

moonrise asbury park nj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## whtwalker




----------



## engr.pol

Bintan Indonesia, 2008


----------



## cvn72

Acadia National


----------



## cvn72

Nice picture. Beautiful colors.



whtwalker said:


>


----------



## ursamajor




----------



## pantagruel

St. Pete's beach, Florida. August 2016. Motorola Android phone (no filter).


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_6970.jpg


----------



## ursamajor

In the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Juspoole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

Santorini sunrise...









and Ibiza sunset...


----------



## nolte

sorry... snuck a moonrise in there...


----------



## fastcasters

evening rides...


----------



## czmperbc

View from the shore in front of our house on Fogo Island. (off the northeast coast of Newfoundland)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc

Another sunset shot, taken from our shoreline on Fogo Island. (believe it or not, colour is not a requirement for a sunset photo!)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Rigger73

czmperbc said:


> View from the shore in front of our house on Fogo Island. (off the northeast coast of Newfoundland)
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Just found Fogo on Google Earth. It looks quite remote and a lot like the Shetland Isles of Scotland and also Norway. Tranquility of an area like that must be very calming.


----------



## czmperbc

Rigger73 said:


> Just found Fogo on Google Earth. It looks quite remote and a lot like the Shetland Isles of Scotland and also Norway. Tranquility of an area like that must be very calming.


Rigger73, Fogo Island is such an amazing place to call home; in fact I doubt that there is another place quite like it anywhere. It's as if times stands still here... and that's not a bad thing. No crime, no pollution, no noise, no traffic, not a single stoplight, freeway nor Walmart in sight... just untouched rugged coastline and the most amazing warm, friendly people. Our home sits right on the edge of the North Atlantic, and we have a front row seat to watch the sun sink into the ocean every evening. Life is good!

Here's a pic of my daughter admiring the view in front of our house.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc

Just another Fogo Island sunset, taken this time through our bedroom window. We never tire of the view... in the evenings, rather than watching TV, we prefer to sit out on the deck and watch the sun sinking into the ocean.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## MJACLA09

After sunset ski.


----------



## horrij1

Canaun sunrise








Miami sunset


----------



## zed073

These were taken with my Phantom 3 4k drone.


----------



## Buzzedhornet

Hood Canal Washington state...


----------



## ursamajor




----------



## oynag

There are some very nice shots in here. This is Big Sur last Thursday...


----------



## ursamajor




----------



## amac84

Sunset over the Tetons as we left Grand Teton National Park. Shot with iPhone 6S.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09

Sunrise at 6am at the Summit of Mt Rainier last time I climbed it.


----------



## vese




----------



## nolte

another moonset:


----------



## heebs

Mediocre phone shot of the sunrise from the front step of the office a couple mornings ago.


----------



## completelyclueless

San Diego.


----------



## Rigger73

Moray Firth this morning, from on board the ship I'm currently working from. Sometimes, life is really nice.


----------



## Dan01

Sunset on the coast of Scotland. Western Highlands.










Sunrise on Maui on top of the volcano.


----------



## Myles C.

The Dead Sea, Jordan










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Smathers Beach, Key west FL.


----------



## phatning

Cape Cod, MA #analog #kodakportra160


----------



## nimbushopper

Vanderbilt beach, Naples, FL
DSCF7722 by nimbushopper, on Flickr
D7K_5687 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## ajk1000

Sunset in Montana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321

Some of my favorites.

Rundle Mountain, Banff National Park, AB, Canada (Summer)


Rundle Mountain, Banff National Park, AB, Canada (Spring)


Maligne Lake, Jasper National Park, AB, Canada


Swiftcurrent Lake, Glacier National Park, Montana


Swan Mountains, Seeley Lake, Montana


East Rosebud Lake, Alpine, Montana




Lake Louise, Banff National Park, AB, Canada


Beartooth Highway, Red Lodge, Montana


----------



## psychosan

Sent from space


----------



## WhoIsI

Sunset @ Seoul Tower


----------



## DarrinNYC77

From my apartment in Hell's Kitchen... Manhattan.


----------



## samima

Have to say that I'm little bit jealous

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson

My last trip to Paris (basically ran across half the city right after a meeting to get up the tower in time for this):


----------



## Gunnar_917

DarrinNYC77 said:


> From my apartment in Hell's Kitchen... Manhattan.
> 
> View attachment 10451410


nice place!


----------



## wfjackson

Sunrise on Vancouver Island, with a few neutral density filters:


----------



## Jbem

Sunshine Coast BC Canada

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

Hello folks,

My contribution: a few pics of sunsets in the beautiful South Okanagan Valley, South Central British Columbia, Canada, (back in the summer - sorry 'bout that). These pics have not been edited in any way (no photoshop etc).


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Neeko

I have been asked to re-post my images as apparently they are not viewable. Hopefully they are okay now. (these were taken in Oliver, BC)








neeko


----------



## nolte




----------



## ddavidsonmd

Monument Valley UTAH



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte




----------



## wfjackson

The Ambleside dock in West Vancouver at sunset:


----------



## GMH Watches

Driving off into the sunset, Isle of Skye









I'm a bit behind in updating this: https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmh1971/albums


----------



## GMH Watches

double post


----------



## nolte




----------



## Brian Gaugler

From Hawai'i


----------



## Brian Gaugler

I call this one 'Interception'


----------



## Brian Gaugler

Jersey Shore


----------



## Brian Gaugler

Mt. Haleakala


----------



## SlashIROC

The Sun starting to set over the drag strip as we're loading up the mustang. 







The Sun setting over the last car meet of the year. 








Both photos taken with my Droid Turbo smart phone


----------



## LeatherneckSD

Potholes in la jolla, CA


----------



## Jharris888

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Frossty

Very beautiful pictures out here. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Tiss0t

Stunning pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaythedreamer

A portrait at Sunrise - a bit odd finish


----------



## Dan01

On top of Mt Haleakala- a must visit sunrise


----------



## Dan01

Scottish sunset-west coast


----------



## yankeexpress

iPad sunrise at sea.


----------



## yankeexpress

Mudman GW-9300ER-5 brown


----------



## GreenManalishi

Here's a random sunset I took from the car.


----------



## LeatherneckSD

Iron mountain poway, ca


----------



## daghoi

Iphone shot from rooftop in Oslo, Norway. Edited in Snapseed.


----------



## br1ce

Sunrise on the solar PADI


----------



## Rigger73

Dan01 said:


> Scottish sunset-west coast


That near Eilean Donan Castle, by any chance?


----------



## Dan01

That is-just to the right I believe. Good eye


----------



## Trinityten

Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia


----------



## Trinityten

La Jolla, CA


----------



## Wovoka

Hope these fit the page, I just dipped into my Apple Photos before getting into bed!
1) Ha Long Bay, Vietnam, about 5 years ago.
2) Sunrise, walking the Camino de Santiago de Compostela 2 months ago.
3) Sunset off our bluff. On rare evenings the sky catches fire & I just have to run out with the camera before it fades...


----------



## lukeap69

Taken few years ago in the coasy of Dibba in UAE.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note

Fantastic thread I just discovered.
Saltaire, Fire Island, N.Y.


----------



## c5pilot11

nimbushopper said:


> Took this on Vanderbuilt Beach in Naples, Florida.


Wow just wow


----------



## Sherpat

Just got my first DSLR recently, and decided to try shooting a sunrise in full manual mode. Taken in the woods around my house:










That was right out of the camera, JPEG (not RAW). I have no idea how to edit pics yet. But my wife got a hold of it, and she did this to it:










I dunno. I think I prefer the first shot. It's exactly what the scene looked like.


----------



## ZIPPER79

From the north side of the Golden Gate Bridge.....


----------



## Snaggletooth

Foula, Shetland, UK


----------



## BTREID

Not far from where I live in Washington State


----------



## jfslater98

Weird drive home in NJ. 2 hours earlier the world was ending. Now I need my sunglasses.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch




----------



## nick_uk

Taken earlier tonight on a bike ride to Caerphilly:


----------



## nick_uk

Took this photo on a ferry between Roscoff and Plymouth a little while ago. Taken with a smartphone and no filter used. The sunset was amazing. There was also an electrical storm over Plymouth which was an added bonus:


----------



## fastfras

Interesting cloud formation, north of Cache Creek, BC.


----------



## McCarthy




----------



## McCarthy

One more... NYC a couple years ago...


----------



## acadian

Recent morning bike ride.

Sunrise over SF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

View from my office


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


Fixed the link. Forgot to mention the photo was shot with an old iPhone.


----------



## kymar




----------



## O2AFAC67

IIRC December 2006, Kodak "Easyshare" camera held out the car window while stopped at the intersection of Hwy 290 and Hwy 281 west of Austin and north of San Antonio, Texas...


----------



## jfslater98

Backyard in NJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltiTudor

[deleted - duplicate]


----------



## Jo Hande

Sunset in Greece! (South Peloponessos)


----------



## Jo Hande

and a sunrise in Greece! (South Peloponessos)


----------



## maguirejp

Sunrise Huatulco, Mexico


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Sunrise at ~13,500 feet. Was coming down Mount Belford and getting ready to head up Oxford.


----------



## ZIPPER79

This was about 5:50 PM.....


----------



## acadian

Sunrise somewhere in San Francisco


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## GregorTT

Random couple passing our house. Thought it was a great spontaneous shot..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregorTT

A couple more cellphone shots ..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrlmsla

One thing about severe weather. If you get out of the tornado shelter quick enough you are greatly rewarded!
Just a panoramic photo from my iPhone. But breathtaking none the less:


----------



## jrlmsla

And one more


----------



## mikejulietpapa

Sunrise as seen on my cross country train trip. _Somewhere in Montana I believe. _


----------



## rwbenjey

*Lake Michigan - 2011*
Nikon D700 - Nikkor 85mm 1.4D


----------



## Ignaciob

*Whidbey Island, WA - 2012*
Canon T2i


----------



## Ignaciob

*Pasco, WA - 2016*
Canon 5d MkIII


----------



## Ignaciob

*Columbia River - 2011*
iPhone


----------



## Ignaciob

*Osoyoos, BC - 2010 - Moon Just Before Sunrise*
Olympus E-500


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Looking east across Lake Superior.









Doc Savage


----------



## kennylorenzo

Cayuga Lake, NY and Emerald Isle, NC


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Ignaciob said:


> *Osoyoos, BC - 2010 - Moon Just Before Sunrise*
> Olympus E-500
> 
> View attachment 13236979


Beauty of a shot!


----------



## B79

Mt Beerwah, Queensland, Australia. Sunrise

















Mt Barney, Queensland, Australia. Sunrise

























Shark Alley off North Stradbroke Is, Queensland, Australia, Sunrise (pre-dive)









Amity Pt, North Stradbroke Is, Queensland, Australia, Sunset

















Nitmiluk Gorge, Northern Territory, Australia, Sunset


----------



## Kilograph

This is from the roof of my apartment building a couple years ago. The foreground is Bankers Hill and a bit further, Little Italy.
Further still is San Diego bay and North Island. All the way out towards the horizon is Pt. Loma.

I really miss that apartment.


----------



## jametoo

There are so many impresive shots of sunrises and sunsets in this thread. This sunset was taken a month ago at the end of a great day of fishing in the Bahamas. I was wearing my gen 3 Monster. Cheers!


----------



## Phillyvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Kilograph said:


> This is from the roof of my apartment building a couple years ago. The foreground is Bankers Hill and a bit further, Little Italy.
> Further still is San Diego bay and North Island. All the way out towards the horizon is Pt. Loma.
> 
> I really miss that apartment.
> 
> View attachment 13285037


That's a stunner!


----------



## EvaGreen

Beautiful sunset from my Thailand trip


----------



## EvaGreen

One more Thailand sunset.


----------



## andyhoang

beautiful photos....
I'm forever in love with sunsets


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Dawn: From a recent trip, I was jet lagged and was able to get up for this sunrise in Wenzhou, China.










Dusk: Here, heading off to JFK from LAX:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

EvaGreen said:


> One more Thailand sunset.
> View attachment 13358581


Wow, just wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## DifferenceandRepetition

Two of my favorite


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Tag Professional




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## yankeexpress

Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


----------



## RBleigh81

Sunset on Puget Sound looking out to the Olympics from Renton Marina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJSnyder

Sunset over the sound, Corolla NC


----------



## Rosco53

I was working in Port Villa, the small capital of Vanuatu. In my younger days it was called the New Hebrides.

It was Friday night. I had a couple of Tuskers in the Office Pub, then headed home. This was the view of the sunset from the Pub doorway, across the lagoon:


----------



## Rosco53

This was a double post of above. I cant delete it, only edit it. I may as well post another photo:

I was working for the World Bank on Kiribati, a tiny speck of an atoll in the Pacific. The USMC still shudder when they hear the name Betio, the area where my office was. One of the bloodiest battles in history was fought on this tiny island.

I was living at Femma Lodge. Every night I would pull up and watch the sun set like an atomic bomb on the horizon.

Exactly 50 years before, the British had tested a real atomic bomb on one of the atolls that form Kiribati, back when it was called the Gilbert and Line Islands.


----------



## Rosco53

Bangla Road, Phuket Thailand. Packed with transgender, ladies of commercial intent, drug dealers, pimps, drunks and tourists.

Every night at sunset they all stop and stand in silent wonder, as Mother Nature removes her day attire and slips into her evening gown.


----------



## Rosco53

DP


----------



## Snaggletooth

Sunset, East Anglia, UK.


----------



## Lukas Radziszewski

Hello there! My name is Lucas "RadX" Radziszewski. I am an visual artist from Poland.

I am preparing global art project "Suns", inspired by watches and ideas of time. The goal is to reccord by mobile phone videos (15 minutes long) of sunsets and sunrises. I ask people around the Earth to do it in their area, in the places they are already visiting or like the most. We look all around the globe - from Europe through China to Australia, Alaska, Bermuda Islands. When the videos will be put together - there would be 24 hour long sunrise and 24h sunset. Videos screened in one momet will make time hold, two radical moments od the day would be shown in the same time.

I guess there could be a number of watch collectors, especially here, in that topic that would be interested. All the information abut "Suns", know-how are included and available to read on webiste: 
Suns ? 22/23.09.2018 autumn equinox

Partners of that show are the strongest art institutions in Poland - Gallery Arsenal, FINA National Audiovisual Institute, National Gallery of Art Zacheta and Academy of Fine Arts in Warsaw. The video would be availabe to see in web, on the website of FINA.

Videos have to be done before and in a time of 23th September - it is a moment of equinox, day and night has the same time leghth. So, now, it is the perfect time to reccord, especially during weekend. That is why the post is here now.

Best regards and thank you,
Lukas


----------



## StufflerMike

Dresden


----------



## Jo Hande

2 days ago: flying the paraglider in the evening ... (with a cheap but GOOD for paragliding, Casio watch!







Jo


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Moonrise over my local marina last week:









Doc Savage


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

This morning's sunrise. You can see a few sailboat masts if you look closely.









Doc Savage


----------



## Snaggletooth

https://www.shetlandwebcams.com/cliff-cam-3/


----------



## fapodaca

Great photo! Love the contrast.


----------



## rixcafe

My back yard


----------



## Servus

My littel dog.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 14455571
> 
> 
> My littel dog.


I think he's winking at me ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth

.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 14455571
> 
> 
> My littel dog.


Reminds me of when I found *****.
View attachment 14455697


----------



## dantan

Sunrise.


----------



## gaurdianarc

Servus said:


> View attachment 14455571
> 
> 
> My littel dog.


Cool shots what's it's name

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merichar

Columbia River, Rainier Oregon.


----------



## baraj1466

The dogs chest hair looks the same color as the sun. Great use of the subset. Your dog looks like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## baraj1466

Reminds me of the sunsets off route one between Ventura and Los Angeles . Great riding there as well.


----------



## baraj1466

Think it's a great finish. Gives it a fantasy like feel. Not quite the word I was looking for but will have to do.


----------



## Eagle Scout

Sunset. Mt Desert Narrows, Maine.

View attachment Sun.jpg


----------



## Banzai

Leaving Sunset behind in a dusty rear view mirror

















important to remember the rear view mirror shows what's behind, and not ahead of, you


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Predawn at the Marquette Lower Harbor Marina, Lake Superior, Michigan USA.









Doc Savage


----------



## Beastlytaco

Deployment 2016 in the Persian gulf. Saw many of these.


----------



## Banzai

sunset over some water


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Cloudy sunrise last week over Lake Superior









Doc Savage


----------



## cav25




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Snaggletooth

Sunrise, Sumburgh Head, Winter Solstice 2019.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Sun setting behind Fitful Head, 23 Dec 19.


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment FB06EACF-78A1-4E89-BF1D-7D66979C8B05.jpg


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Misty sunrise on Lake Superior









Doc Savage


----------



## TagTime

Sunrise Orlando, FL


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Lake Tahoe









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Somewhere in Vietnam









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## camb66

Took this one on New Years Eve.

View attachment DSC_3658.jpg


----------



## rixcafe

Sunset at Pensacola Beach



Sunrise in Montreal


----------



## rixcafe

Sunset USS Wisconsin


----------



## mt_timepieces

South Florida sky on fire!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## yankeexpress

Photo of my iPad taken at sea at sunrise headed ESE to San Juan from Florida using iNavX. Ship's position is the blue icon on the upper left on the plotted track to destination. Compass course, speed, Lat/Lon position, time to go, distance to go, cross track error and other data are across the top of the iPad screen.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Greyknight




----------



## bryantf

Love the colors!


----------



## scottsosmith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Digging through old photos and enjoying some sunsets from 2017. I feel like I'm cheating a bit here: both were around Waikiki in Honolulu.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## sabot03196

Sunrise at Pike's Peak, taken at The Devil's Playground altitude 13,300ft. My buddy and I were there for the Hill Climb practice sessions. We'd ridden up to our position at 5:00am, practice started at 6am sharp. Usually the mountain is closed to the public until 9am but it's open to those of us mad enough to climb the mountain's sinuous road in the dark to watch the racer's test their equipment and themselves against the course.









Coming back from the hill climb to our base at Moab, we caught this incredible sunset.


----------



## bigclive2011

Maldivian sunset.


----------



## M6TT F

Sunrise in Hersonnisos, Crete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## markwesti

Sun rise Catalina Ca. Avalon harbor . (mswesti took the picture)
DSCF2205 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower

Victoria


----------



## DeanL

Maui Sunset.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## rmurphy

My back yard here in Augusta Georgia


----------



## SolarPower

Nice backyard you got 

Here is a shot from mine


----------



## Snaggletooth

View attachment 645AEAEB-B5F1-4303-8A9A-C7456998C3A6.jpeg


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## kennylorenzo

Seneca Lake


----------



## yourwatch617

Masterful


----------



## kennylorenzo

Emerald Isle.


----------



## kennylorenzo

Backyard shot


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Servus




----------



## Snaggletooth

Servus said:


> View attachment 14917581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14917583


Beautiful. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Servus

Nothing compared to your photographs.


----------



## Shores11

Haleakula sunrise. Sept. 2019


----------



## DeanL

Wow! The Servus and Shores11 images on this page just blow me away. Stunning!!!


----------



## Snaggletooth

North Sea sunrise.


----------



## ivanos

Moment before sunrise



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incident

Anilao, Batangas, Philippines


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Seabee1

Have only heard rumors of sunrise, but have seen a crap load of sunsets








This of course being one of the latter


----------



## BRN

San Diego sunsets have always blown me away.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Northern end of St Ninian's Isle & Foula on the horizon, sunset 22 Apr 20, 60ºN.


----------



## BRN

_Sunset Cliffs, San Diego, CA_





_Hudson River, Tarrytown, NY_


----------



## Friday




----------



## RCTimeDude

very cool! love those colors


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Incident




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

johnny action said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool pic...where is it from?


----------



## johnny action

LB Carl said:


> Very cool pic...where is it from?


White Sands National Park, New Mexico, USA. Taken in March, just before the park was closed due to COVID19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Crepuscular rays over Foula.


----------



## LB Carl

johnny action said:


> White Sands National Park, New Mexico, USA. Taken in March, just before the park was closed due to COVID19
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It looks other worldly. It's a great pic.


----------



## lvt

Sunset seen from a mountain top.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Croton_Equator

Santiago, Chile - March 2020.


----------



## Croton_Equator

Most images in this thread. are blocked for me. I can't even see the sunset I posted.


----------



## PHStern

Costa Rica









Oklahoma pumpjack. 1200mm lens


----------



## Bradtothebones

Georgetown, SC


----------



## BRN

San Diego


----------



## BRN

Hudson River, NYC


----------



## Dmitri76

Oregon coast .. June 2020


----------



## strix




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## hrant

All of these posted photographs are captivating. I've got a long way to go...........


----------



## ecruz




----------



## twistur

Sydney, Australia








Auckland, NZ


----------



## nanuq

Midnight Solstice from my deck










Midnight on the Kobuk river


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Early morning Lake Superior


----------



## nanuq

Midnight


----------



## rayrayhey

New York


----------



## Skellig

Dubrovnik last June (2019)


----------



## Incident




----------



## Wolfsatz

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## M6TT F

Santorini sunrise









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Gotta toss a wristie in there


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH

home, NY


----------



## Kanksbloke

A few from around Somerset. Taken on various iPhones other the years.


----------



## Birddog1

Pimlico Sound on Hatteras island


----------



## nanuq

5pm Dec 30th


----------



## Incident

This evening...


----------



## czmperbc

Sunset view from our shoreline directly in front of our oceanfront home on scenic Fogo Island, located a 90-minute ferry ride off the north coast of Newfoundland, Canada. This was captured handheld in extremely low light using only my smartphone. (Xiaomi Mi 9)

Glen


----------



## czmperbc

Another Fogo Island sunset while I was out riding my motorcycle along our remote little island's scenic coastal roads the other evening. (captured handheld in very low light, using my trusty Xiaomi Mi 9 smartphone.

Glen


----------



## BRN

Tarrytown, NY


----------



## Rickster27b

Owls Head Maine









Cue the Geese!


----------



## sgrysdon

Sunrise in South Dakota last weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSecondZ

From my apartment window in Houston, TX


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

From my deck


----------



## Incident

The sun was technically still setting, just a bit further away than the usual sunset photo. Mt. Rotui, FP.


----------



## jbholsters

at a small park near my house


----------



## jbholsters

same park, same day


----------



## urolex

Phoenix sunset









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## urolex

jbholsters said:


> same park, same day
> View attachment 15458582


Gorgeous!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jbholsters

urolex said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## jbholsters

Incident said:


> The sun was technically still setting, just a bit further away than the usual sunset photo. Mt. Rotui, FP.
> 
> View attachment 15456754


That's great! How long of an exposure was that? Now that it's getting colder in my neck of the woods I need to do some Milky Way and star trail pics


----------



## Incident

jbholsters said:


> That's great! How long of an exposure was that? Now that it's getting colder in my neck of the woods I need to do some Milky Way and star trail pics


Thanks for the compliment. I think it was in the range of 25-30 seconds...but for sure no more than 30. Was a 14mm lens, so with the 500 rule I was trying to keep it less than 30 seconds.


----------



## jbholsters

Incident said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I think it was in the range of 25-30 seconds...but for sure no more than 30. Was a 14mm lens, so with the 500 rule I was trying to keep it less than 30 seconds.


Thanks for the info. I've been trying to find where I put my TC80-N3 shutter release to do some star trails this week. It has a timer for bulb mode, which makes things pretty easy to set up.


----------



## Incident

jbholsters said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been trying to find where I put my TC80-N3 shutter release to do some star trails this week. It has a timer for bulb mode, which makes things pretty easy to set up.


So I know you have a Canon camera, but not sure which lens you intend to use, however most DSLR cameras have shutter times all the way down to 30 seconds, without the need to use Bulb.

It really is more a function of your focal length to determine the longest exposure you can go. Mostly you should not need to use bulb mode unless you want more than 30s, or if your camera doesn't go up to 30s as a built in shutter speed.

Good luck with the images!


----------



## jbholsters

Incident said:


> So I know you have a Canon camera, but not sure which lens you intend to use, however most DSLR cameras have shutter times all the way down to 30 seconds, without the need to use Bulb.
> 
> It really is more a function of your focal length to determine the longest exposure you can go. Mostly you should not need to use bulb mode unless you want more than 30s, or if your camera doesn't go up to 30s as a built in shutter speed.
> 
> Good luck with the images!


correct. I'm wanting to do a 6 hour star trail exposure. Probably use a 24-70 lens. I thought I'd set up with a tree in the foreground and "paint" it with flashlight at some point during the exposure and then let the earths rotation do the rest. If you get the camera in the correct orientation to the sky you can get perfect half circles as the earth rotates. Hitting the tree with some kind of light for a few seconds exposes it in the pic too. I've never tried that but have seen it done, so figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## CSG

Somewhere in Northern Arizona in the 1980's with an Olympus OM-1:








My Idaho backyard:


----------



## PHStern

Playa Ballena, Costa Rica









Deep Lake, WY


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Sunrise in Marquette


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## creepy ross

Sunrise in Joshua Tree









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

my ugly back yard.


----------



## creepy ross

Hermosa Beach, straight out of camera, though I'm sure I underexposed a bit









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WanderingBlues

Greetings from New Mexico, the Land of Enchantment. We take special pride in our sunrises and sunsets. Here's a sampling-


----------



## DForester

Also from New Mexico:









From the front porch at sunset


----------



## DForester

Seriously- our sunrises and sunsets are freakin spectacular.


----------



## WanderingBlues

DForester said:


> Seriously- our sunrises and sunsets are freakin spectacular.


It's true. I'm in Bernalillo. Where are you at?


----------



## DForester

Up in Santa Fe


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

DForester said:


> Seriously- our sunrises and sunsets are freakin spectacular.


I was in Farmington last year for an interview. Only there for a few days, but they were definitely some cool sunsets.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

WanderingBlues said:


> Greetings from New Mexico, the Land of Enchantment. We take special pride in our sunrises and sunsets. Here's a sampling-
> View attachment 15536659
> View attachment 15536660
> View attachment 15536661
> View attachment 15536662
> View attachment 15536663
> View attachment 15536664


Wow! Did you take these? I have always been told Arizona has some of the best but NM may take the cake!


----------



## WanderingBlues

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Wow! Did you take these? I have always been told Arizona has some of the best but NM may take the cake!


Affirm! In fact, the first four our from our property.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

WanderingBlues said:


> Affirm! In fact, the first four our from our property.


Can't beat that!!


----------



## Atone

sunrise in Marina del Rey, CA


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Rising above Lake Superior


----------



## WanderingBlues

We have a spot we like to boondock at, just outside of Grand Tetons NP. It's on a rutted forest service road, but the views are pretty darn nice. And, it's free for up to 14 days- plenty of time to explore the beauty of the area.


----------



## VincentG

Venice inlet Florida, when I opened the thread I expected Seiko chronographs, lol, but I had never heard of the sunset chrono, only sunrise


----------



## creepy ross

Super noisy. Samsung Galaxy not the best in low-light apparently.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz

Darwin harbour in Northern Territory, a week or so back.


----------



## rower003

Big Island


----------



## aritra

Greeting from the east side of the world...
A random sunset. I call it the 'Crown Of The Sky'


----------



## sgrysdon

Sunrise on the prarie western SD 11/18









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross

Joshua Tree


----------



## Atone




----------



## aritra




----------



## VizslaFriend




----------



## VizslaFriend

Sunset over Lucerne


----------



## creepy ross

Redondo Beach, CA, south of Los Angeles


----------



## creepy ross




----------



## WanderingBlues

He was vocal tonight.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## rixcafe

Tuesday morning on The Redneck Riviera


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Caracal

Sorry I don't have a higher quality copy of the original... Took this at sunset along the Firehole River in Yellowstone National Park about 10 years ago.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## captious

EU


----------



## supersilent

Driver seat shot of a sunset in the Rub' al Khali desert of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Skellig

Took this one in Kerry, Ireland.


----------



## Caracal

West side of Fort Worth, Texas next to where I grew up.. That whole area is now all suburbs :/ 
Shot on a Fuji FinePix S5100 like 15 years ago.. Max quality: 4 megapixels!


----------



## ZM-73

Sunset a few days ago.


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## Berg3.0

Sun rise in Denmark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

View attachment 15749424


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1

This is the other side of sunset, looking east


----------



## M3xpress

Quick shot of the sun going down on the river.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Brey17




----------



## SolarPower

Love the house and the view!


----------



## EekTheCat

More of a watch snap ?, just discovered this sub so thought I'd share anyway. Driving past paddy fields at sunset before the recent lockdown.


----------



## fish70

Wish I would have had a better camera in 2010.


----------



## vmgotit

Here you go! This is a picture of the setting sun. Vance.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Soggz




----------



## MaximumRange

Sunset from Coronado San Diego


----------



## Brey17

This whole week has been incredible.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sunset this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit

I have many Sunset pictures from my home. Here is a Four more. This is the view I enjoy every day from my home! Vance.


----------



## Whitebread

I'm going for something different. Sunrise in my dining room.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

vmgotit said:


> I have many Sunset pictures from my home. Here is a Four more. This is the view I enjoy every day from my home! Vance.
> View attachment 15772144
> View attachment 15772152
> View attachment 15772154
> View attachment 15772158


I think we had the same sunrise. PacNW?


----------



## vmgotit

Yes, I’m in Washington State. Vance.


----------



## Brey17

vmgotit said:


> Yes, I'm in Washington State. Vance.


 Ya me too.


----------



## amard1

View attachment 15793338
View attachment 15793338


----------



## amard1

Charlevoix


----------



## minuteman62

*Midwest USA Sunset








*


----------



## james9793

Tahoma









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Moonrise over Lake Superior


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Maldives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigif

Isle of Aegina, Greece


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jam3s121

I rarely wake up early enough to do sunrise shots. On this particular day I got to see the sunrise "twice". It rose and then was immediately covered by dense fog/clouds in the distance so I got to view it pop out twice. Was a real treat. I didn't fully edit the first one, colors are more sotc.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Predawn on Lake Superior


----------



## Nikrnic

Sunset Siesta Key Florida









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## daghoi

Pre pandemic shot from the island of Cyprus, east mediterranen.


----------



## Trinityten

On a beach between the US and Canada (across the water)


----------



## Trinityten

Photo taken May 2021 @ 230am - Mývatn, Iceland


----------



## pamdon

I got lucky with this one. I like it though.


----------



## Snaggletooth

pamdon said:


> View attachment 16004508
> View attachment 16004508
> I got lucky with this one. I like it though.


Beautiful. Bamburgh?


----------



## soundfanz

Taken last year while I worked in the Northern Territory.


----------



## HammyMan37

Sunset. SIC, NJ.


----------



## karenburton1305

So many gorgeous shots in this!! I need to get my camera down to a sunset really - I've focused much more on close up jewellery photography or nature shots because I didn't have the right lens. Now I have a zoom lens I'm excited to get out to do more landscape shots!!


----------



## pamdon

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful. Bamburgh?


Yes, Bamburgh Castle. Lovely part of the world


----------



## wsstewart

Oahu Hawaii 2020, spent two months out there! Miss the sunrise and sunsets from the beach


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth

Moonrise


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Mix of clouds during this morning's sunrise over Lake Superior:


----------



## JDCfour

Puget Sound Sunset


----------



## crazybywatches

Spain









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Misty sunrise


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## clarencek




----------



## ivanos




----------



## dan360

Aug 16, just before 0600. The fires in Canada were smoking us out, but it made for a cool drivecam screen grab.


----------



## Frossty




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Fitful Head.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berg3.0

Sunrise and Pam1316


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## M3xpress

First one is a sunrise leaving the gym, the second is a sunset right before an evening service at church.

















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bhardie

Sunrise in Captiva, FL


----------



## RussMurray

Saturna Island, British Columbia


----------



## bhardie

Sunset in Captiva, FL


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

JDCfour said:


>


Excellent! For a moment, it looked like the orange in the sky was a reflection of the fire


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GMP

Sunrise between Lake City and Creede, Colorado on a fly fishing trip with my son.


----------



## lvt

Sunset on the mountain.


----------



## lvt

Sunset at sea.


----------



## Maxgus

Old school film, 35mm SLR sunset..


----------



## Quota hora est?

Sunset Penang Island, Malaysia
















Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tri-Star

Slighty after sunrise photo.


----------



## Tri-Star

Proper sunrise.


----------



## strix




----------



## strix




----------



## bombaywalla

I think this is one of the best threads!! 

such beautiful sunrises & sunsets....love them all!!


----------



## bombaywalla

From Hilton Head -- watching the sunset from Harbour Town just across from the famous Sea Pines 18th hole:


----------



## strix




----------



## Slinx




----------



## Slinx




----------



## Berg3.0

Its not every day we get a good sunset/sunrise, but here’s yesterday’s sunset. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## camb66




----------



## I expedite

Somewhere along the Mississippi Gulf Coast


----------



## Maviarab

Over the irish Sea:


----------



## mark_uk

Sunset at my first job when I moved to California from the UK.

















Sunrise at my current job


----------



## bombaywalla

mark_uk said:


> Sunset at my first job when I moved to California from the UK.
> View attachment 16400126
> 
> View attachment 16400125
> 
> 
> Sunrise at my current job
> 
> View attachment 16400131
> 
> View attachment 16400146
> 
> View attachment 16400147


looks like you work in an aviation related field -- nice!!
i've watched the Thunderbirds in action in a few air shows pre-pandemic -- always thrilling to watch!!    Just the whole wind up to the actual flying show is fascinating to watch....

very cool location to be at sunrise....


----------



## bombaywalla

this was taken Last Thurs eve after the storm (that dumped 11" of snow in the mid-west passed. we just got rain for 2 days -- very lucky!). wife took this pix with her phone camera......
a bit of a fiery sunset


----------



## MaximumRange

This was taken during a minus tide at Crystal Pier Pacific Beach San Diego.
Sony A7R4, Sigma 14-24mm F2.8
14mm, f2.8, 1/100sec, ISO 500


----------



## mark_uk

bombaywalla said:


> looks like you work in an aviation related field -- nice!!
> i've watched the Thunderbirds in action in a few air shows pre-pandemic -- always thrilling to watch!!    Just the whole wind up to the actual flying show is fascinating to watch....
> 
> very cool location to be at sunrise....


Yeah, them getting into the aircraft and starting up is almost as good as the show itself. It’s cool how each pilot has their own salute as they taxi past the ground crew.


----------



## Willbrink

Fort Pierce FL


----------



## Incident

Batangas, Philippines March 3, 2022


----------



## Berg3.0

Sunset over the island of Bornholm. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jcp123

Now that I’ve scrolled through my photo roll, I realized I have quite a few good sunset shots. My fav is this one:









It was taken in Arizona, and I now know why their state flag looks as it does.


----------



## jllphan

A fairly typical sunset in my backyard....


----------



## soboy

Apalachicola Bay, Florida, Sunrise


----------



## Aldus Pagemaker

I hope it is okay to post a moonrise in this thread.
Taken from my window. The building is Moritzburg Castle (Zeitz, Germany)

(Olympus E-3 with an adapted vintage Tokina 135/2.8 lens – making it a 270mm lens on the FourThirds sensor)


----------



## Aldus Pagemaker

Here is a photograph of a sunset I took in the late 1980ies in Thailand

(Canon F-1n, 200mm Canon lens; Fujichrome RDP)


----------



## magste

Singapore


----------



## guspech750

Thomson Causeway Mississippi River
Thomson Illinois. 

Sunset











































Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T

Kanaapali, Maui


----------



## Incident

N. Sulawesi, Indonesia


----------



## Spikemauler

My backyard


----------



## ILeicaWatches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg

Near The Great Lakes.


----------



## Geology Rocks

Light house in Salem, Mass.


----------



## de37

Early morning at the airport. Which one escapes me, we were going cross country.


----------



## supersilent




----------



## TumperDave

Port Clinton on Lake Erie & a the Harbor in Rockwall, TX


----------



## supersilent




----------



## supersilent

For the last 10 years my life has gravitated around seas a lot. Seas of water, and seas of sand.


----------



## ASC777




----------



## Rossgallin

Keeping it watch related with Timeless Swiss Watch and the beautiful sun shot in Switzerland


----------



## zengineer

Sunrise in the back yard.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Yicker In Indiana

The Harbour from the Abbey steps, Whitby, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I feel compelled to stay on message here


----------



## tommy_boy

Sunset over Kiona vineyard in Washington's Columbia Valley (Red Mountain AVA). Sony Alpha 7.


----------



## Zemurray




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## supersilent

This morning while sipping coffee


----------



## Braeroy63

https%3A//i.imgur.com/5PSDCuUh.jpg[/img]']

Post sunset Noctilucent clouds:


----------



## Braeroy63

Moonrise.


----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## jkh5000




----------



## Toyo Panzoff




----------



## guspech750

On my way to my job site a few mornings ago. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Paul in SC

sunset off my back deck and fishing at Lake Murray


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## Braeroy63




----------



## RussMurray

I can't recall if I shared this one before. If so, my apologies. It was taken off Saturna Island, BC back in 2006.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## Yicker In Indiana




----------



## bdev




----------



## TimeCapsoul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooglover




----------



## supersilent

I guess I could have posted this here. Sunset time, but opposite direction.


----------



## franco60

Sunset at Lake Martin, Alabama.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

Lisbon one evening last year.









Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

my back yard


----------



## Klip88

So many to choose from, first will be from where I live during the winter.


----------



## Incident

Ta'ahiamanu, FP


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Klip88




----------



## dubhead

Key West, Florida


----------



## SigDigit

Steaming out of Caribbean heading North on Queen Mary 2 last week. I find it fascinating one sunset can have so many faces.


----------



## SpeedFreek67

Looking across London from Greenwich Park, near the observatory that is 'the home of time'.


----------



## Jonathan T

Off the coast of Puerto Vallarta


----------



## johnny action

Sunset moonrise, Kahului, Hawaii





…NoSeasBoludo,Ché…


----------



## SaMaster14

A few recents from Maui!


----------



## SigDigit

SaMaster14 said:


> A few recents from Maui!
> 
> View attachment 17148546
> 
> View attachment 17148547
> 
> View attachment 17148544
> 
> View attachment 17148541
> 
> View attachment 17148543
> 
> View attachment 17148542
> 
> View attachment 17148538
> 
> View attachment 17148548
> 
> View attachment 17148540
> 
> View attachment 17148545
> 
> View attachment 17148539


Some real interesting foreground shots. Love the sun peeking through the eye in the clouds.


----------

